# Loading my new phone with a rabbit distress ring tone



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have not done it...but I was just thinking interesting ring tone. May turn a head or two.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Any reason behind this Brian?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, all too often while I am out hunting my phone sounds off that I forgot to turn off or down.

That and while with a group of people I will wonder how many would say....hey your rabbit is squeeling.

And the last reason...if I forget my caller....I can just set my phone out in the field and tell my buddy..call me every five minutes.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think people are going to get hacked off with your phone!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, you could certanly tell the real hunters from the fakes. They'd ask is that a cottontail,snowshoe, or a jackrabbit.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I tried this myself and it almost ended in divorce.









Luckily I don't usually have reception in the areas where I call so I don't have to worry about the phone going off. I usually leave it in the truck anyway.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I turn mine to vibrate....usually... Swampbuck called me on stand last year. I think it was the next stand I had one come in ... he didn't leave. Perhaps I should leave it on.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Mine's on vibrate all the time. I'm nearly always running machinery so I never hear the bloody thing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Most of the time I just CHOOSE to not hear mine.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah that too!


----------

